# Gravel pit Pickerel



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nick and I went to a gravel pit near Century today, lookin for bass. We caught 4 Jackfish, 3 on jerk baits, and one on a buzz bait.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i absolutely love to catch jackfish. they are a blast except when they tear up a spinnerbait. other than that they they are fun. they hit hard and fight all the way to the boat. nice job.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Now THAT would be a cool set of bones! Nice fish!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

They have real small bones, it would be a challenge.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I grew up fishing on Escambia River and all the dead lakes. Jones, Rattlegut, Look n' Tremble, Bristol, Wiggins Lake...etc. Used to love to fish the sloughs on the west and east side near Jones and over off Florida Gas's pipeline just below where the old Wiggins Lake plant was. A 4" Rapala and a Yeller Sally were my favorites for Jackfish. Damn, that brings some memories back.....


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

" jackfish" is my favorite freshwater fish to eat.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Geronimo (2/8/2009)*" jackfish" is my favorite freshwater fish to eat.


we cut the fillets off and since the bones are so small and brittle we would put them in a pressure cooker and make fish patties out of them. with he right seasonings, they were out of this world.:hungry


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Though I'm not a freshwater fisherman, (' cept for my backyard) I'd never guess there'd be Pike around here...

Good for you...

Jim


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a couple videos on how to get rid of the y bones. They show it on northerns but it's the same on jackfish, just smaller. They are good eating when you don't have to fight with the bones.


----------



## redrunner (Dec 11, 2007)

Looks like a freshwater barracuda.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job man!


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the bass boat


----------

